# Stallion for Cornet Obolensky mare?



## JulieCaspara (13 January 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and after having observed some of the threads concerning stallion suggestion for different mares, I thought I'd make one myself. 

I have a 3 year old Zangersheide mare by Cornet Obolensky which is homebred. She is well mannered and looks quite promising. Her dam was a KWPN who had enormous scope and a good technique, she was by Centurion Montfort/ Daimler / Gag XX. The young mare has been sat on and is behaving well under saddle so far, however with Cornet Obolensky as her sire, there may be kinks along the road. 

She was born with only one functioning eye, so we are not rushing her at the slightest with developing the riding aspect as we believe she may become a very good jumper and wouldn't want to comprimise her future by rushing her. Thus, we thought it may be beneficial for her to have a foal as a youngster to build her confidence as well as give her time to fully develop before  she is being competed in the youngsters classes. It is brilliant that mares who've had foals as youngsters are able to compete in the age class below, which makes it possible for her to be properly ready for it all!

Pictures of her: http://avlshest.no/?p=19355 (picture 3 to 7) 

Videos: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhOwwNiR9M0&list=UU55v241VwbuR2XH-SQatl6g&index=1&feature=plcp

The judge said she had lots of potential, however it was suffering slightly due to her handicap at that young age. He was sure that she would display it better when she knew what was expected of her and when she was comfortable with it. 

First loose jumping session ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdV_i0E3IHs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Stallions I am considering so far:

1)	Numero Uno: http://www.hanshorn.com/en/stallions/numero_uno/
2)	Diamant De Semilly: http://www.semilly.com/gb/diamant-gb.html
3)	Monte Bellini: http://www.sportpferde-schmidt.de/stallions/monte-bellini

I am open for suggestions, especially if someone has any good experience with offspring from Cornet Obolensky mares! 

Thank you!!


----------



## kirstykate (13 January 2012)

i have PMd you!!!


----------



## mellissa (13 January 2012)

You can't go wrong with a Diamant! Good luck x


----------



## CorradeeStud (13 January 2012)

Just wondering why you want to breed with a mare who was born with a handicap? Did the vet approve this and can he rule out that this might affect her offspring as well?
If he can I would go for Numero Uno.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (13 January 2012)

You could run a big risk of having a foal or foals with only one eye.I have seen a number of mares born with one eye have foals with the same.Its just something to think about but you wont know until you try I suppose.


----------



## shirleyno2 (13 January 2012)

I had one born last year with no eyes at all, the dam had had one foal before that is now 8 years old, her first foal is fine as is that mare's foal. The grandam  is known to me and I have seen 12 of her foals and her daughters foals; there's been no other eye problems. The stallion has had plenty of foals, all born with 2 good eyes. My vet said something would have happened during pregnancy to cause this. 
Mare is in foal to same stallion again, so I hope he's right.

There's a really nice son of Diamant standing at stud in UK!!!!!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (13 January 2012)

Where does he stand Shirley????


----------



## JulieCaspara (14 January 2012)

Hey,

I totally understand all the reservations about the filly who was born with only one functioning eye. I have been assured by all the vets who have examined her that this was a freak accident that occured during pregnancy. We have 2 other offspring by the same dam who have both eyes intact, and we have never heard of this happening from Cornet Obolensky before. It was a hard pill to swallow when she was born, however she seems to cope excellently! 

She was delivered by one of the most experienced vets in Norway (where she is located) and he was determined that it was a defect that occured during pregnancy.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 January 2012)

I would definitely concur with Shirleyno 2's Diamant stallion son - he has won tonnes in UK and Internationally.

If you want proven and older then you can't go wrong with Diamant himself.

There are a few second generation Cornet's such as this:

By Argentinus: http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10656838 - and so you could possibly use a Argentinus or Arko or one of their sons.  A decent Arko son is Argento who is with the Whittakers.

Another by Quidam de Revel http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10728760

VDL Wittinger (an Indoctro son so you could use him) - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10622283

A Godolphin (Graf Grannus x Contender) son - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10594268

A Pontifex son (Standing at Gestut Sprehe) - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10744154

Just a few examples of different stallions used on Cornet mares......


----------



## JulieCaspara (14 January 2012)

Thank you for the links eventrider23, I especially liked the thought of Argentinus or Indoctro! 

I know that Indoctro's semen is good, but I have heard slightly mixed reviews on Argentinus. Do you guys have any experience with either of these stallions' sperm quality? She is a maiden, so might be hard to get her in foal unless the quality is good..


----------



## eventrider23 (14 January 2012)

The frozen remaining for Argentinus I know is not that great and so you would need to ensure a really decent stud vet or send to likes of Twemlows.  Indoctro as you say is good.  There are very decent Argentinus sons though in Armitage, Arko, etc who are competing/have competed to high levels and have decent semen.

I do like the Argentinus mix idea as it might combat the sharpness in the CO lines.   .


----------



## volatis (14 January 2012)

Argentinus semen is not so good so you would be better using a son if that was your choice. We have a few Cornet O grandchildren here and the ones that actually were the best ridability wise were from mares by French stallions bizarly. The ones bred back onto C line Holsteiner blood were the ones that seemed to be a bit more pro rides. So maybe Diamant would be an interesting choice. And I have yet to se a Diamant here that I didnt love!!


----------



## wigum (18 January 2012)

i used Indoctro last year on an older mare and she took first time. I have not heard of any problems with it at all.


----------

